# Pimple near lip



## andrrea

Hi Guys, other than toothpaste, can anyone give me a suggestion of how to treat pimples that pop up basically on the lipline?? I think most products would not be safe to use there?


----------



## Aprill

Uhm try something with Salycilic(sp?) acid?


----------



## KellyB

Actually as little as you would put on the bump, it shouldn't be enough to cause you any problems with a regular blemish cream.


----------



## Solimar

I agree, just use a blemish cream.


----------



## andrrea

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy

Are you sure it's a pimple and not a cold sore? Try something that's made for cold sores and see what that does.


----------



## Jinx

Owwwie!

I just had a lipline pimple show up a few days ago. It cause so much tenderness that I broke down and hit it with my extractor to get a head on it-which it did later in the day and popped it. I thought I was going to faint from the pain but I couldn't deal with how tender that spot was.

Now the tenderness is gone and the pimple is near gone.

I wish this thread was here 3 days ago, lol!!


----------



## andrrea

Originally Posted by *Kathy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you sure it's a pimple and not a cold sore? Try something that's made for cold sores and see what that does. Definitely not a cold sore, but thanks for making me think about it LOL


----------



## magosienne

i was going to suggest cold sore as well. i've used in the past a drop (but ONLY one) of lemon essential oil. it dried the pimple and after a few days it was gone.


----------



## SiAnn

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Owwwie!I just had a lipline pimple show up a few days ago. It cause so much tenderness that I broke down and hit it with my extractor to get a head on it-which it did later in the day and popped it. I thought I was going to faint from the pain but I couldn't deal with how tender that spot was.

Now the tenderness is gone and the pimple is near gone.

I wish this thread was here 3 days ago, lol!!

OMG, Yes the ones on the lipline are so painful!!!


----------



## acneXpert

Powder, yes talc powder is also good for the treatment of pimples. It's harmless so you can use it on the lipline.


----------



## chocobon

Hydrocortisone cream!


----------



## exsquisit

I occasionally get these. Good advice.


----------



## loci

I use Benzoyl peroxide gels...guite useful.


----------



## kayleigh83

Ahhh... these are the WORST.






Wanna hear a _real_ horror story?

Picture me, last May... two days before I begin my makeup artistry course. Getting the HUGEST, most painfully swollen blemish right on my lipline. It swelled up soooo big and it hurt so much, was sooo red. Took over a week to go down, and then another week or so to disappear, and I still have a faint red mark where it was. I have a sample size of some Body Shop tea tree acne mark fading stuff that I might use on it to see if I can get rid of it.

That was probably the worst pimple ever... even worse was I kept having to explain to my fearful classmates that it was not a cold sore and I wasn't gonna infect their brushes.



No fun.


----------



## jessiej78

I get those all the time, not sure why...


----------



## Jack

Apply a mixture of turmeric and neem on the face. 
A mixture of crushed mint leaves and oats will reduce pimples. Leave this for 20 minutes and wash it with warm water.

Mix thick curd, turmeric and two drops of oil. Apply on the face.

Crush garlic and take the juice and apply it on the face daily to reduce pimples 

Make a paste with sandal wood and turmeric and apply it on the face

http://www.facenbodycare.com/pimple_skin_care_tips.html


----------



## LaItaliana

I get lip pimples sometimes and they are the worst cuz they're hard to cover, are painful, and look like a cold sore



.... I get them from goopy gloss and lip liner i guess. They take forever to go away but I just use a salicylic acid pimple cream (natures cure which sucks.. w/e) and after it finally pops i use neosporin to try to heal it and take away the redness. doesn't really work so any1 else got any suggestions?


----------



## realmensparkle

well i have gotten like 2 lip pimples and i do pop them but before i put on like a medicated lip balm.........it makes the pain go away.


----------



## comcath

Never poke the pimple, it will make it worse and might leave a scar.


----------



## magosienne

Actually around the lip, the very rare times i had a pimple i found it was best to pierce them gently with a very thin needle (sanitized of course) and then apply some alcohol. During the night i also applied a drop of lavender essential oil and put a bandaid over it. Usually gone within two days




.


----------



## ~Angela~

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually around the lip, the very rare times i had a pimple i found it was best to pierce them gently with a very thin needle (sanitized of course) and then apply some alcohol. During the night i also applied a drop of lavender essential oil and put a bandaid over it. Usually gone within two days



. Oooh I use a needle too! So bad! But I can't handle just popping it! It makes me want to cry thinking about it! Above the lip is the worst


----------



## ninaisasnob

okay im not sure what i have but i get a lot of bumps on my lip line.... i know its gross but if i try and pop them just this little white stuff comes out almost nothing but some dont pop or it would hhurrtt wwayyyy too much to try.. but i have 2 that ive had for months... they are not red or anything like that they are just bumps... the one ive had the longest i actually popped and it turned into the most horrific pimple ive ever had and it seriously took like 3 weeks to get rid of... what should i do????


----------



## realmensparkle

really? cause that was like a couple a days ago and its gone now


----------



## izahan

Hi there,

There are a few tips to prevent pimple on lip and keep it under control:

1. As with acne treatment anywhere on your face, Pimple on lip can also be prevented by adopting a routine cleansing process.

2. Avoid touching your face as often as possible because will be spreading germs around your face

3. If the lip pimples are really painful and swollen, try applying a little ice on it every 30 minutes. This will help in reducing the swelling.

4. Avoid wearing any lip gloss or lipstick till the lip pimples is gone because it will only clog the pores and worsen the condition.

5. Avoid smoking and keep away from caffeine products and beverages.

6. Topical antibiotics can be applied to the affected areas of the lip to fight pimples.


----------



## Ingrid

I swear this works. I had this huge pimple on my face and I had to get rid of it quickly because I had to go to my frd's b-day party and I didn't wanna show up with a pimple on my face. I dabbed a bit of shower gel (mine was biotherm) on my pimple and leave the gel there overnight, the next morning, my huge pimple was GONE!!! The gel had dried out my pimple overnight. I will use this method every time I see a pimple.


----------



## Shanki

I think that any kind of acne cream is fine. Try clean and clear or try to put a hot moist towel on it, to make it surface. I do that sometimes, especially when they're so tender, but not ready for the picking! lol! I also soak astringent and press that on there. You knwo what is worse? One time I have a pimple right above the middle of my lip, it was small but it was so tender, everytime I touched my nose, or pressed my nose on my pillow it hurt! It hurt even to smile! The worst part about it, is it took a month to go away! I hate having a pimple that is there, hurts, then you think its getting ready to leave but its not. Also it is embarassing because even with concelear you still feel like people are staring at it!


----------

